# Some help Please



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

is anyone aware of any constraction projects anywhere in Greece or constraction companies that i can contact for some info or advice?????

Any help will be much appriciated...major UK company want to get involved in the Greek construction market.....

thank you in advance

Evan


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Evan

Know of a couple of consruction companies plus one of the largest architects firms on the island. I take it this UK Company is a buiding company.What type of information are you looking for ie; Working practices/Building regs/ or existing projects requiring additional skilled or unskilled work?

Regards

Foneman


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

foneman said:


> Hi Evan
> 
> Know of a couple of consruction companies plus one of the largest architects firms on the island. I take it this UK Company is a buiding company.What type of information are you looking for ie; Working practices/Building regs/ or existing projects requiring additional skilled or unskilled work?
> 
> ...


foneman 

thank you for your reply....it is actualy my wife she is looking and i am trying to assist her...she is working for a major construction company that get involved with project management and constraction management...what she is looking over here are projects that they can be as consultants or if worth doing constraction management .....Which island are you at the moment???do you thing that it is possible to pass some information like the name of the Architects name so she can contact them ???

thank you in advance 

Evan


----------

